# How fast is a Cannondale Quick 1 or Quick Carbon 2?



## MiamiHeat

I'm debating buying either one, leaning towards the Quick 1. How fast are these bikes.. would they be able to keep up with road bikes?


----------



## djip24

At that price, I'd buy a road bike...


----------



## sherlock

djip24 said:


> At that price, I'd buy a road bike...


Ditto. You could get a damned good flat-bar road bike, or a very good drop-bar for $1500. Plenty of great alu. bikes in that price range.

PS: The "bike" would keep up fine, but the more upright geometry might make it harder to ride at speed.


----------



## thebikingcello

CAAD 10 5 105 | Road | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

CAAD10 is a sick bike... my friend has one, amazing


----------



## MiamiHeat

If I buy a CAAD Rival, what would be required to put the Quick handle bars on it?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Why do you want a flat bar? Drop bars don't need be ridden with the hands always in the drops, they offer more positions...


----------



## thebikingcello

MiamiHeat said:


> If I buy a CAAD Rival, what would be required to put the Quick handle bars on it?


If you want flat bars for a more upright riding style maybe you would be more happy with a Synapse 

Synapse Carbon 6 Apex | Road | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

Compact drop bars and a stem flipped up will give you more hand placements, give you a more upright ride(yet still competitive, to keep up with other road bikes).


----------



## MiamiHeat

I just started riding a ($150) road bike, about 3 days now and my neck and shoulders are crying for mercy =) I tried a buddies Trek 1.2 and it was signifcantly more uncomfortable. I assume the CAAD10 will be on par with the Trek 1.2 in discomfort.. I looked at the photos of the Synapse.. seems it has bigger handle bars.

I don't have any LBS's that do demo's so not sure which way to go.


----------



## sherlock

If they don't do demos, find a new LBS 

RE: discomfort: riding someone else's setup isn't the way to judge. Plenty of road bikes can be adjusted with spacers, bars and flipped stems.

There's plenty of good flat-bar bikes out there, and most of the contribution is from the rider when it comes to speed. But a race bike is going to help you apply that speed and maintain it.


----------



## CAADEL

MiamiHeat said:


> I tried a buddies Trek 1.2 and it was signifcantly more uncomfortable. I assume the CAAD10 will be on par with the Trek 1.2 in discomfort..


Α jackhammer is more comfortable than a Trek 1.2...

Trek's aluminums are not even close to CAADs. It's a different league. Trust me.

If I may, a CAAD10 is a carbon bike substitute.


----------



## MiamiHeat

Is the comfort difference noticeable between the Synapse and CAAD10? I'm wondering if I just stick on the wider 700x25 tires on a CAAD if I have effectively the same ride quality (comfort)? If I'm understanding the Cannondale specs correctly the aluminum in the CAAD10 6069 is better than the Synapse 6061. Either way I'll be buying a 2012 105 model.. I could splurge for a Synapse Carbon Apex but will the Alloy w/ 105 be better overall?


----------



## garbec

If you plan on spending time on the road and riding with others get a drop bar. CAAD10, CAAD8 or Synapse... Get fit properly so you are comfortable to start and adjust your position as you get more time and miles in... Don't flat bar - you will only want to change things after you get into it... Changing shifters and bars cost $$$$.


----------



## ph0enix

I agree with the others who said you should get a road bike. If you don't, you'll end up buying another bike very soon which in turn will cost you more money. I've been there. I went from riding a MTB on the road for a few years, then decided that I wanted something more road oriented but was not convinced that drop bars are the way to go so I got a performance hybrid with flat bars (Trek FX). I rode it for one season before deciding that I really wanted a road bike. The hybrid is now collecting dust. 

If you can afford the Quick Carbon 2, you can afford the SuperSix 5, CAAD100 3, or the Synapse Carbon 5. I can't tell you which of the 3 is the best bike for you. You need to ride them all and decide for yourself. While the Synapse will feel the most comfortable of the three, once you have some good miles under your belt, you may realize that you want a stiffer, faster and a slightly less comfortable ride than the Synapse - that's where the CAAD and the Supersix come into play.


----------



## s2ktaxi

+1 on getting a bike fit. Even a Quick, if mis-sized, can cause the same neck and shoulder pains.


----------



## Pangpang77

Tried the Quick Carbon at the store today, the Ultegras were so nice compared with the SLX on my current Trek Mendota. I was quite moved, but it's a bit pricey.


----------

